# 1password ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I recently installed 1passwords on my mac to work with safari.  Since then I have noticed scrolling on a few websites has started to lag and is not smooth at all is this normal?  Anyone know?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know about the speed problem, but how do you like iPassword?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I haven't used it that much yet but so far I like it.  The one consistant issue I've had with Safari that has bugged me since I got my mac last Christmas is autofill with passwords ect didn't always work. it worked with some sites but not others. There is a bit of a learning curve but it seems pretty easy. the Skittish scrolling issue I seem to have now with safari might drive me nuts though. so I'm about to see if the same problem occurs with firefox since it works with that as well.

works like a charm on firefox. Which may become my default browser if safari continues being skittish just thought I'd add that if anyone is interested in using 1password


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I use it pretty extensively, mostly with Safari, and haven't noticed any lag problems. Did anything else change?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

no not at all that's why I found it odd and its only with a couple of sites but its frequent enough to bug me. same sites also lag if I try chrome which I thought I'd just try


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

For clarification....

Is the app called Ipassword, or 1password?

I've been using 1password for years, and it is by far the most useful program I use.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> For clarification....
> 
> Is the app called Ipassword, or 1password?
> 
> I've been using 1password for years, and it is by far the most useful program I use.


its 1password sorry when i first made the post I thought it was Ipassword I mistyped sorry I thought I had corrected it. your right it is my most useful as well. I really wish I had found out about it prior to now


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Alright... I have to go check it out. I have such a time with passwords!


----------

